# My Heroes:-)



## Natusi (Nov 18, 2007)

Hello, guys, my name is Laura. Nice to meet you all, I'm so happy that I found this forum. A week ago my husband and I bought 2 adorable rats, Hiro and Mohinder. I will try to post their pictures here and I would like to ask you what kind of rats are mine? I have no idea so far. Thank you in advance


























Mohinder








Hiro


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

They're both rexes... and adorable ones at that!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Yup both rex's and yes, both VERY adorable! lol The one in the last pic is also a dumbo, low set ears.


----------



## Katie_Renee (Nov 12, 2007)

omg, cutest rats ever!


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forums Laura 

Your little ones are adorable!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i love rex's


----------



## Natusi (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks, guys. Also, what are their markings called?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Bareback. 

Standard earred black bareback, rex.

Dumbo earred... mink? bareback rex.

I think.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

look more like capped ratties to me, doesn't bareback go down past the shoulders and onto the "arms?"

whatever color Hiro is, my little Napoleon is that color too! i have no idea if it is mink or dove or lilac since he still has his furry coat...

*EDIT
Here's a nifty little chart, so you can figure out what marking looks most like your ratties


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Suppose they could be capped. :lol: I looked at two different sites and they had different reference pictures... Then I went to AFRMA and they look more capped, I guess. Should've gone their first.


----------



## Dusk (Nov 20, 2007)

HEy Laura!

Do you happen to watch Heroes? Cause I do, and it's AMAZING...

ok, back on topic

They're VERY cute babies!! And I would definately say that they are capped...


----------



## Natusi (Nov 18, 2007)

Dusk said:


> HEy Laura!
> 
> Do you happen to watch Heroes? Cause I do, and it's AMAZING...
> 
> ...


Yes, I do watch Heroes, I love that movieThank you for complimenting my ratties


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

They are gorgeous! Love the rex coats!


----------



## teresa (Nov 22, 2007)

aren't they lovely??? i love their coats, ive never seen them like that before (all the rats iv come accross have smooth hair).
it makes me want to go out and get another one lol :wink:


----------

